# Pink Sugar



## ms.marymac (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone tried this?  Does the scent last pretty well or is it like Demeter perfumes?


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 11, 2005)

I like it...It isnt like demeter where it can wear off in like an hour or so...It does last

A tip for keeping (especially) demeter or any fragrance on for longer is using either body wash and/or lotion in the same scent. Holds the scent longer.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the reply!  I wanted to buy a lotion to go with it, but Sephora's website is currently out of stock.  If I ever buy another Demeter fragrance, I will buy a lotion to go with it.


----------



## Miss_C (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a good one....... I like perfumes a lot, I have a collection, and this one is not bad.....


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2005)

this is a really really nice scent. it lasts longer than the demeter fragrances... pretty bottle too..


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 13, 2005)

Yup, bought this at our Sephora grand opening a couple of weeks ago. LOVE it...the smell really lasts and it's unique...but you have to really LIKE sweet smells, which I do


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 13, 2005)

Dang it, now I am really wanting to buy it, lol.  It was a toss up between that and Demeter's Sugar Cookie.


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 14, 2005)

demeter sugar cookie smells burnt


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 14, 2005)

LOL chelsea,
Guess someone left it in the oven too long...


----------



## libra4200 (Mar 23, 2005)

I love Pink Sugar! I recommend it


----------



## gems2374 (Mar 28, 2005)

pink sugar is way better than sugar cookie-lasts much longer and smells better


----------



## sophie-au (Apr 28, 2005)

The official website lists the notes as:

Top: Bergamot, Orange, Raspberry, Fig Leaf
Middle: Liquorice Blossom, Mughetto, Barbe a Papa, Red Fruits, Strawberry
Base: Vanilla, Candy, Musk, Tonka, Sandalwood

http://www.selectiva-spa.it/pink_sugar_fragrance.html

As to how long lasting it is?  I tried it on one wrist last night when shopping, (it completely drowned out the Ralph Lauren Blue I tried on my other wrist!) had a scented bath before going to bed, and now 14 hours later I can still faintly smell it!  And I normally have fragrance fade fast on me because my skin is so dry!

I haven't tried Demeter's Sugar Cookie, but as all Demeter fragrances are colognes, (to keep them affordable) and thus less concentrated they tend not to last as long as an eau de toilette like Pink Sugar.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 28, 2005)

I got a sample of this today and it smells like cotton candy to me. It's very pretty but not for me.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 24, 2005)

I just bought a bottle of this and I spray it into my hair and it will last all day,.. though the upward trend in the amount of MEN sticking their nose near the back of my head is disconcerting,......I love love love and I really want to try Aquolina's bath products,.. but unfortunately Sephora doesnt have the scent I want,.. right now I wear my pink sugar over my Bath and Body works Angel Food Cake Shower Creme and Lotion,.. Amazing combo,. I always feel like I smell good enough to eat!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 6, 2005)

i love this stuff!! i want to buy a bottle... pronto.


----------



## daystar (Aug 20, 2005)

I wanted so badly to like this based on all the rave reviews I've seen, but it just doesn't smell at all like I expected it to. On me, it smells like Off! brand mosquito repellent. How weird is that?!


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 22, 2005)

Pink sugar smells great, plus the bottle+container are gorgeous.


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 26, 2005)

i like sweet scents, but there's something about it that I don't like... the SAs in the shops were wondering what smelled that good though ^^ (spritzed it on my wrist, wandering around)


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 28, 2005)

LOVE this scent.

I cannot say enough good things about it.

It's so unique and lovely. I always get compliments when I wear it.


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 28, 2005)

Very Sweet, but not in a bad waaaay to much sort of way.  Still smells perfumy, I liked it.


----------



## WestEndGirl (Sep 3, 2005)

I love Pink Sugar, though I do like to wear unique fragrances and this one isn't quite so unique anymore. Aquolina is releasing a new scent called...Blue Sugar, I think? Supposedly it's a floral. I'm not much for floral scents, but I've liked almost everything I've tried from Aquolina, so I have high hopes for Blue Sugar (hope I got that name right)!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 3, 2005)

I love this stuff...I wear it to work and alwys get compliments.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Sep 17, 2005)

Love it, the first time I wore it at work, I had people following me down the hallway.  I layer with B&BW's Vanilla Bean Noel lotion, spritz on Pink Sugar and I'm smelling like cookies baking in the oven, lol.


----------



## aquarius11 (Sep 17, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE Pink Sugar!!!!  I always get compliments when I wear it, and it doesn't hurt that the DH LOVES when I wear it....that's always a plus!!!!  ;-)


----------



## Lil' Angel (Sep 18, 2005)

ooo thanx for reminding me of this scent, i smelt it awhile ago and totally forgot about it. telling bf about this for our anniversary coming up!


----------



## lover* (Sep 22, 2005)

I love it, it's so...cute.  The scent is sweet, light, and happy, the packaging is adorable, and the price could be worse.  I'm looking to buy the lotion, next.


----------



## lovejam (Sep 27, 2005)

I usually don't like scents that are too sweet, but I *love* Pink Sugar. It smells like cotton candy, which I adore. They sell some kind of set at Sephora that's the perfume, and I think a lipgloss that is the same scent. I want it so badly.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Sep 28, 2005)

Where can you purchase this besides Sephora? There's no Sephora near me and I don't want to order it before I try it.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Sep 29, 2005)

^^

Nordstrom's carries it.


----------



## productjunkie (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok so I tried this fragrance at Sephora and I loved it... I sprayed it on myself and walked around the mall for a bit and even my guy friend loved it so I went back and bought it. Well I got it home and mine doesnt smell like cotton candy it smells like black licorice... has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i like the bottle


----------



## __nini (Feb 26, 2006)

*confused by reaction*

Pink Sugar by Aquolina? I've had mine for almost a year now and i think the perfume just turned yellow a while ago - i dont use it much. I was wondering if it's because I left my bag with it in the car and the sun's heat got to it   

I liked the way it smelled though. so buy it !


----------



## Joelle (Mar 2, 2006)

Pink Sugar ist one of my favorite scents in winter.


----------



## AimeeEm (Mar 2, 2006)

Pink Sugar goes with everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great for layering and the scent holds very well, at least it does for me.


----------

